# brennende feder



## moscarda (12. Dezember 2007)

hallo 

Ich würde mir gerne ein paar Anregungen von euch holen. Ich habe eine Feder und möchte, dass sie an einem Ende leicht brennt, so dass es realistisch aussieht, mit allem Drum und Dran - also auch inklusive diesem knisternden glühen an den Stellen wo das feuer schon war. 

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich sowas bewerkstellige? 

Vielen Dank euch,
moscarda


----------



## janoc (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd mir die Flammen und sonstigen benötigten Elemente aus schönen Fotos von Feuer holen und mit der Feder eine mehr oder weniger komplexe Montage veranstalten.

Alternativ Feder anzünden und fotografieren


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir auch dieses Tutorial.

http://www.biorust.com/tutorials/detail/165/en/

Oder wie janoc sagt, aus nem schönen bild rausnehmen und anpassen.

lg Remme


----------



## moscarda (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo 

Danke für eure Antworten, das hat mir sehr geholfen und ich bin schon fleißig am "montagieren"  

herzlichen Dank,
moscarda


----------

